# Screen auto-rotation on Windows 10 tablet?



## RejZoR (Feb 26, 2016)

My ACER iconia W4 820 had screen auto-rotation in Windows 8.1, but I can't seem to find this damn thing in Windows 10. I can manually rotate the screen, but it doesn't seem to use the sensor to auto detect the orientation. Where is it?


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 27, 2016)

Am I the only one owning a full fledged Windows 10 tablet around here?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2016)

It might be missing a driver for the accelerameter.  Have you perused Device Manager?  If everything looks fine and dandy in there, try caliberating:


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2016)

I have a windows surface 3 and all windows tablets the auto rotation is set to off. You have to enable auto rotation.

Press the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* + O* (letter) keys to toggle to lock or unlock autorotation. Check here


----------



## zo0lykas (Feb 27, 2016)

maybe its helps you
http://community.acer.com/t5/Window...t-Auto-rotate-After-Win10-Upgrade/td-p/403145



RejZoR said:


> My ACER iconia W4 820 had screen auto-rotation in Windows 8.1, but I can't seem to find this damn thing in Windows 10. I can manually rotate the screen, but it doesn't seem to use the sensor to auto detect the orientation. Where is it?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2016)

When I did a fresh install of Win10 on my ASUS Transformer, after installing all the driver it just automatically started rotating the screen.  I didn't have to change any settings.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 27, 2016)

Ok, as it turns out it was partially my fault. After following @zo0lykas link, I was pushed into right direction and found out Microsoft Sensors Troubleshooter which said sensors were disabled by group policy. Which reminded me, only thing I did run on the tablet because it's Windows 10 is *O&O Shutup 10*.

There is a setting called "*Sensors for locating the system and its orientation disabled*" I've reset this setting to system default and restarted the tablet. Auto rotation is again working. So, you can still use O&O Shutup 10, you just have to pay attention to this setting on Windows tablets if you want to keep auto rotation functionality.

Thx everyone for help.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Shutup 10 is over aggressive, IMO, I prefer Spybot Beacon.


----------

